

Ask HN: What was your first computer? - zvanness

It&#x27;s always neat to hear people&#x27;s stories of their first computer running on some 4 or 8 bit processor.
======
BlueWinds
I won't link it here (my site is visually SFW, but deals with NSFW content
regularly), but I recently wrote an article containing the story of my first
computer (you can find it with a search for Women in Technology BlueWinds if
you're interested).

I was too young, I don't remember much about the computer itself - but it had
a big TURBO button on the front which could switch it from 20 to 40mhz. Turbo
indeed.

------
pdx
TRS-80 Color Computer (4K Memory, cassette drive storage, television monitor)

------
centdev
Tandy 4000. I think it only had 128mb of ram and an 8086 processor.

------
fdisk
286 512KB RAM, 32MB HD, 1x2.5" floppy, 1x5.25" floppy

------
billconan
486dx33 purchased in germany made by taiwan

------
richsin
Packard Bell 486 DX2-66Mhz 2400 Baud Modem

------
dragon1st
PC Intel 80386SX, 41MB HD

------
adamtaa
I had an Apple IIe(2e).

------
privong
Gateway 486/33DX.

------
mirano
Atari 800XL 64k

------
LarryMade2
loaned - TRS-80 Model I

owned - VIC-20

------
tssva
TRS-80 Model I

------
lgieron
C-64 !

